# Dwarf Hamsters Fighting



## Jessica_W (Jun 4, 2017)

So today I moved my hamsters into a different environment (a larger play area than the cage) when I was cleaning their cage, and I noticed them squabbling frequently.

They only fought before when I had just got them - a few weeks ago - and I have noticed them sleeping separately as well.

I know some hamsters can fight to the death, so I was wondering how to tell squabbling and proper fighting apart, and whether I should be worried about both the sleeping and fighting, and if I should do something about it.

Thanks for your time,
Jess


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hopefully this will help:
http://www.harry-hamster.co.uk/how-do-i-stop-my-dwarf-hamsters-from-fighting.html


----------



## Jessica_W (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks, @Animallover26 - when I checked them i didn't see and injurys, and they aren't squeaking while fighting, but I will keep an eye on them and check that website if I see them fight again!


----------



## Indigochild (Jun 7, 2017)

Im no expert on hamsters but i do know that most dwarf hamsters will fight especially in adolescence. They can be more tolerant with eachother particularly if they are littlermates or part of an existing group. I would have two of everything. 2 food bowls, 2 hides etc. Ive witnessed some serious injuries with hamsters so as soon as blood shed they must be seperated. I have a russian dwarf and he lives alone .


----------

